# Help me name my new girl rattie!



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

I've had her for about a month now and haven't found the perfect name. Help me find one!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Your pants inspired me, she looks like a Tulip.

Did you have any themes? 

She's super adorable, by the way. :3


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

My themes are literary characters, authors, Biblical characters, Scientists... pretty much anything that sounds majestic and/or smart


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

How about Newton?


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

*ACACIA*: English name derived from the tree name, from Latin _acacia_, from Greek _akakia_, meaning "thorny Egyptian tree." Besides the flowering shrub or tree, _Acacia_ is also the name of a fraternity. In Freemasonry, the _Acacia_ symbolizes immortality of the soul, innocence and purity, and birth into a new life. The _acaica seyal_ is believed to have been the biblical shittah-tree (Isaiah 41:19) which furnished the wood for the Ark of the Covenant and for the Tabernacle. 
*GENESIS* (Γένεσις): English name of Greek origin, derived from the word _genesis_, meaning "creation, generation, origin, source," from _gignesthai_ "to be born," which is related to _genos_ "birth, descent, race." In the bible, this is the name of the first book of the Old Testament.



*MAGDALENE*: English and German form of Greek  Magdalēnē, meaning "of Magdala." In the bible, this is the name of a woman who was cleansed of sin by  Jesus and remained with him throughout his ministry, and witnessed his crucifixion and resurrection.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Haha I just named my new blue girl Genesis! 









I love the name Acacia. Where did you get these names?


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh did you. xD I like the name Genesis, too!

I honestly just googled "Biblical female names" 

I love Acacia, too. ^_^ Thought you would like it. :3


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Let me know what you name her, she's beautiful!


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

I decided to call her Azalea! She is soft and delicate like a flower. A six year old across the street named her.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello Azalea!


----------

